
Apple pulls ad blockers that install root certificates from App Store - callumlocke
http://9to5mac.com/2015/10/08/apple-root-certificate-apps-removed/
======
dijit
I wonder how the implementations look currently.

you don't need to read traffic to strip out ads, but if they're doing it
behind a client then they would.

I assumed an adblocker would be a custom browser with adblock built in.

